# 3D printed craftsman bungalow



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Latest large scale 3D print is of a craftsman bungalow. It is a free-lanced design, but gave me a chance to try a number of things. The building walls are divided into four sections, each a corner and half a wall. The chimney is a separate print, as are the doors and windows. Holes in the walls were printed that way and the windows/doors were glued in. Gabled ends were separate castings (two for each gable)

I used .08in sheet styrene for the roofs, because I had some around and one piece roofs in this size would require lots of "after print" finishing. The shingles are thin plastic embossed shingles, but I've forgotten who made them.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Dick, that is unfair! 
making us curious, but providing no pics!


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I can never figure out how to put pix up on this site, as I don't have an on-line place to park them, and my space here is so-o-o limited and I'm to cheap to expand it. But it is pretty cool!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick;

One question concerning this structure. Craftsman can have more than one meaning. Are you referring to "finely crafted" OR "a structure that was once offered precut and ready to build from a Sears catalog?" I know that a bungalow was once offered in the Sears catalog, along with other home styles.

My dirty and inquiring mind just wants to know.

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Would like the finished product, I'm curious to see how it looks. Did you do this on your own 3d printer?


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

It is a free-lance bungalow, with a lot of the detail usually identified as craftsman. It has a large front porch, tapered columns, windows with wide trim, etc. Send an email to me and I'll send a copy to you. <rfriedma at pacbell.net>


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Scott said:


> Would like the finished product, I'm curious to see how it looks. Did you do this on your own 3d printer?


Yes, I have a DaVinci Jr. Only things NOT 3d printed were the roof shingles.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick;

I don't need a copy of the plans, but thank you. With live steam, I probably won't have many structures,
even if I do get an elevated track constructed. I probably already have more kits than I will ever need.

It was interesting to read that the Sears pre-cut homes actually led to a genre of building styles.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> It was interesting to read that the Sears pre-cut homes actually led to a genre of building styles.
> 
> Best wishes,
> David Meashey


There is a ton of great information on the SEARS homes on this site: *Sears Modern Home*

Russ Miller


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Many buildings at Leavenworth State Historical Park are Sears house.


----------

